# what do you guys tote your gear around in?



## stzacrack (Jul 10, 2016)

Side box of the bucket truck at work isn't the answer I'm looking for

I've got a few army style duffel bags and small davey gear bags but what do you keep ropes biners blocks portawrap saddle and such in in the back of your trucks?

Thanks


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jul 10, 2016)

Big plastic bins from Costco.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 12, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Big plastic bins from Costco.


Same here. black with a yellow lid. The spurs go in their own canvas bag.


----------



## hseII (Jul 12, 2016)

What about stash bags on your saddle? 

I find that I need a pouch to put misc. little items in.


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 12, 2016)

Most guys at my company store their stuff in vinyl rope bags or climbing haul bags. I have two Bass Pro boat bags for most of my climbing gear.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 13, 2016)

If you don't know how to 'tote' , ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?
hold on, I am trying to rhyme,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 14, 2016)

5 gal bucket for some things:
'Biners all clipped to each other, unicender and foot ascender, throw line and weights, helmet, loop straps, etc. 

Ropes are coiled and tied.


----------



## ksvanbrunt (Jul 14, 2016)

Climbing gear in a Klein jumbo gear bag,which is a LOT bigger than expected, most rigging gear in a separate duffel, climbing/rigging lines all in their own rope bag which rigging rope that is used most has rigging rings stored with it, and spikes stand alone with gaff guardians in place. That's my story.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2016)

Rope bags for ropes. Doctors bag for gear and saddle spurs etc but the bag is soon needing replaced, so looking at weaver and klein. Porty and pulleys are hung in my shed and rarely used but when needed i have a gunny sack i put them in. I have plans to build a barn soon because need more area shed is over full!


----------



## treesmith (Jul 18, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> If you don't know how to 'tote' , ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?
> hold on, I am trying to rhyme,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Jeff


...You're up a creek without a boat

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmezz88 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rope bags and duffle bags for me.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 20, 2016)

4 inch PVC pipe with a solid cap on one end and a screw on cap on the other. Holds 4 Marvin pole extensions. 4 1/2 inch u-bolts from Tractor Supply bolted to the side of dump trailer.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 8, 2016)

Here's the PVC tube for my pole extensions. I've been looking for something to put my logging chains in. I was using an old plastic chainsaw box, but water could get in and I would have a red sea of rust water on every thing. I was thinking about the old military 5 gallon Jerry Cans with the big flip open tops. We used to fill the ones on my buddies jeep with Ice and Beer. So I went up to the Surplus store. Right by the front door they had 20MM ammo cans for $29.00. Perfect. Painted it black. as soon as it dries I'm going to bolt it to the fender of my dump trailer. I might spray the inside with bed liner to keep the noise down, and maybe not dent it up too bad, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 12, 2016)

Painted it black, shot two cans of rubberized paint on the inside, bolted it to the fender, and put my chains and snatch blocks in it, Joe.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 17, 2016)

climbing gear et all goes in a super fancy thrift store gym bag saddle and spurs in main, biners and other nit dying stuff in end pockets.

ropes of all types coiled and tied the stuffed in yet another thrift store gym bag... that one is even monogrammed...

they are then crammed into the back seat of the crummy until needed.

I use different flavor riggung then a proper arborist. most of it is cable based and therefore lives either wrapped around a stump or rattling around in the bed of the crummy


----------



## hseII (Sep 9, 2016)

Great Thread.

My Junk goes in a Job Box.






I plan to mount the box to the platform on my truck.


----------



## sprdave (Sep 20, 2016)

Cardboard and tape prototype. 


I've made two purses for my wife out of cracker boxes. Second one didn't turn out that well because I didn't think out the handles that well. I'm gonna make handles for this one. All corners need tape too.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 21, 2016)

Bmezz88 said:


> Rope bags and duffle bags for me.



Yep. I also have a fold-up wagon from Sam's Club that I use to get it out to the truck or into the back yard with. Add the climbing-gear (huge tool bag from Dewalt), climbing rope (smaller tool bag from HarborFreight), heavy rigging bag (canvas duffel bag), and mostly coiled rope, add a chainsaw or two, and that is much more than I can carry in one trip.

I have found that flexible bags from the hardware vendors are far more practical than arborist bags. They have frames that hold them open, they are tough and have good handles, and they don't cost anywhere close to the fancy bags sold by an arborist supply. I also prefer a 5 gallon bucket to coiling rope, but they take up a lot more space in a truck than a coil of rope.


----------



## pro94lt (Sep 22, 2016)

Utility bed in the bucket truck, got a 6 foot underbody and 4 ft underbody toolbox on the dump bed truck and a 4ft underbody on the grapple truck or a good ole toolbox in the bed of my pickup. My pickup is a crew cab so if needed I just fold the rear seats down and fill it up...


----------



## Bmezz88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thats about half of it


----------



## Bmezz88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bmezz88 said:


> Thats about half of it


Everything in bags anyways...


----------

